# $10 Payment for Competitor Pay Statements



## Ridesharedriver99 (Nov 1, 2015)

Uber wants to Pay $10 per Competitor Pay Statement (Max 4) for ridesharing services like
Lyft, Sidecar, etc

Is this safe or used against current drivers doing multiple services to later deactivate them?


----------



## nordway (May 11, 2015)

how can we be sure?
i guess we all will know by the 1-st of January either that was form of self-report with following deactivation or just extra money Uber is willing to share with "not so loyal" drivers

noone here can tell, only speculate


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

rioriorio said:


> Uber wants to Pay $10 per Competitor Pay Statement (Max 4) for ridesharing services like
> Lyft, Sidecar, etc
> 
> Is this safe or used against current drivers doing multiple services to later deactivate them?


No. Uber is doing this for market research purposes only. Submitting pay statements will not even affect or mark your account in any way (other than being credited with the $10).


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Market research only.


Lol. Right


----------



## Jeff22 (Nov 29, 2015)

Don't give them S#$%


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Unless you're fine losing Uber driving privilege I wouldn't do it. Even if you're not deactivated right away I'm sure it will be filed away somewhere.


----------



## Ridesharedriver99 (Nov 1, 2015)

Have you done this before glados ?


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

rioriorio said:


> Have you done this before glados ?


pm'd.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

rioriorio said:


> Have you done this beforeglados ?





glados said:


> pm'd


glados most likely is Uber staff, or has self appointed himself as an Uber Rep on the Forum.


----------



## Ridesharedriver99 (Nov 1, 2015)

as long as we get useful information, im happy


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Uber can keep it's $10.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't do it. Not worth it.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

glados said:


> No. Uber is doing this for market research purposes only. Submitting pay statements will not even affect or mark your account in any way (other than being credited with the $10).


Don't give it to them, they use it to make our fare cheaper than the competition.


----------



## Jeff22 (Nov 29, 2015)

there feeling the heat from LYFT


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Unsavory. Cutthroat. Would you trust a company that asks for this ? 
I do not.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i am going to send them in after i call my ins. co. to ask am i covered in a uber or lyft accident ...really. $10 to help them find a better way to screw you(us) wasted post imo


----------

